# acer AL1914 Monitor xorg.conf settings?

## BloodyNewbie

Hi all

As the Acer AL1914 TFT 19" Monitor is pretty new, I had no success finding any valid xorg.conf settings, although

```

Section "Monitor"

      Identifier "Monitor0"

      VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

      ModelName "Acer AL1715"

      DisplaySize 340 270

      HorizSync 24.0 - 80.0

      VertRefresh 49.0 - 75.0

      Option "dpms"

 EndSection

```

reference: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=125&num=4

works, there's something wrong, the image is not good, it has like "waves" on the screen, as if a faint white curtain with pattern would hang in front of the monitor.

The above setting is for, as you can see an AL1715, so not quite the same model, but as said, it works, just not good (enough).

Not even the newest knoppix release finds the settings correctly! The background still glitters in a bad way.

What knoppix found:

```

Monitor is ACRad29, H:30-85kHz, V: 55-75Hz

```

Oh and the factory specs are(sorry, german):

```

Bildschirmdiagonale  - 19"

  Auflösung  - 1280 × 1024

  Farbunterstützung   - 16.7 Mio Farben, RGB 8-bit

  Pixelabstand  - 0.264 × 0.264 mm

  Blickwinkel horizontal  - 140°

  Blickwinkel vertikal  - 140°

  Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit  - 12 ms

  Helligkeit  - 250 cd/m2

  Kontrast  - 500:1

  Vertikalfrequenz  - 49 - 75Hz

  Horizontalfrequent  - 24 - 80KHz

  Anschluss  - VGA 15-pin D-Sub

  Abmessungen (B × H × T)      - 422.2x433x175.8mm

  Gewicht  - 5.6 kg netto

```

In KDE I now set the standard repeating rate to 60Hz, now the "flimmering" is gone, but the bad pattern still resides :I

Thanks for your consideration, I will search more, but to now, I have no search engine left to dig with  :Smile:  PS: Gentoo Forum Search is not really helpful :I

best regards

patrick

----------

## ekutay

It sometimes happens that the vertical refresh rate is not adjusted properly for TFTs. Nevertheless the xorg.conf snippet show actually the correct settings. I would either try to activate DPMS or fix the refresh rate to 60Hz.

```
Option       "DPMS" "true"
```

or

```
VertRefresh    60
```

----------

## BloodyNewbie

Thank you for the answer

I did the VertRefresh to 60 in kde as I posted

 *Quote:*   

> In KDE I now set the standard repeating rate to 60Hz, now the "flimmering" is gone, but the bad pattern still resides :I 
> 
> 

 

And the flimmering was gone, but the picture was still bad

I now did it in the xorg.conf as you said:

 *Quote:*   

> VertRefresh    60

 

And it has the same effect, background not flimmering anymore but picture still bad,

Had no chance to try the dpms setting, but you can see in my xorg conf that dpms SHOULD be enabled, just not in the syntax you wrote me, I have to test that.

I tried to make a screenshot, here it is:

http://www.snowtraces.com/img/bsp.jpg

But obviously it's bad  :Sad:  I encircled the part, that MAY be visible: on the left of some text you can see like a blurred "trace" of the text, and moving the window where the text is inside, this trace follows.

But also there are vertical lines/bars that are not straight, but as well fuzzy which I couldn't capture with the camera, because the camera doesn't like to picture a tft screen as it seems...

best regards

patrick

PS: What I hate most, is that the monitor works perfectly under winXP :I so there is no hardware issue...

----------

## ekutay

Try xvidtune to tweak the modelines of your monitor. 

If everything is (hopefully) adjusted as needed, press show and paste the resulting modeline as modeline in your xorg.conf in the screen section.

----------

## BloodyNewbie

Hi, thanks for the reply!

I found out now that with a different video card it works flawlessly!

Bad one:  Mach64 3D Rage IIC AGP

Good one: ATI Rage 128 PRO AGP

Using the same settings

*shrugs

but I will try the tweaking, thanks for the hint!

best regards

patrick

----------

